# This season's Cyps



## GaryB (Jun 12, 2011)

This year we had a cool spring and everything is 2 - 3 weeks later than normal.
Cyp reginae var albolabium is just started opening this last week. It's a 12 year old plant with 8 growths, 7 with blooms and a total of 15 flowers.







The macranthos is a new addition, I bought a couple of larger plants - one with three growths and the other with five. The one flower has a nice dark color. These are done blooming, but I did set a pod on the lager plant.





The final one is parviflorum. It was bought as var parviflorum, but it looks like var pubescens to me. It was the first to bloom and is also carrying a pod on one of the plants.






I hope you enjoy the photos
Gary


----------



## tocarmar (Jun 12, 2011)

Very nice Gary!!! I like the Regina var. albo. I am looking for pollen if you could spare some????


----------



## Shiva (Jun 12, 2011)

Very nice! :clap:


----------



## GaryB (Jun 12, 2011)

tocarmar said:


> Very nice Gary!!! I like the Regina var. albo. I am looking for pollen if you could spare some????



Sure, just pm me your address and I'll send it to you this week.


----------



## W. Beetus (Jun 12, 2011)

Beautiful reginae! I really like the alba.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 12, 2011)

Very nice. Wish I could bloom them.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 12, 2011)

Oh, WOW!


----------



## goldenrose (Jun 14, 2011)

NIIICE!!! :smitten::smitten::smitten:
I'm getting a feeling of what my next project might be!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 14, 2011)

Very nice, especially that clump of alba reginae. Then again, I just adore macranthos...ah, to live in a proper place to grow these. Speaking of which, where are you located? Northern tier states of the US or perhaps Canada?


----------



## GaryB (Jun 15, 2011)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Very nice, especially that clump of alba reginae. Then again, I just adore macranthos...ah, to live in a proper place to grow these. Speaking of which, where are you located? Northern tier states of the US or perhaps Canada?



I'm WI, what would be considered USDA Zone 4b - minimum winter temperature of -10 to -20 fahrenheit


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 16, 2011)

Gorgeous...!


----------



## fundulopanchax (Jun 16, 2011)

Beautiful, Gary!

Agree that the yellow is parviflorum var. pubescens.

Ron


----------

